# Cracked Lugging (Preservation Restoration Tips)



## Wheeled Relics (Nov 1, 2014)

Unknown no badge bicycle was found w no wheels but with the saddle crankset forks and stem (bent handlebars) in local cyclery labeled "yard art" for a very reasonable price.

I used it as a working model to transform 28" wood clad wheels to 35x700 pneumatics (success) Decent ride, frames a little small for me. After riding it a couple times I start to feel "flex" in the front end. Trick or treat! Big crack that wraps around the lug attaching the down tube to the steer tube. How easy of a repair is this for a highly skilled TIG welder and is it worth the effort to preserve this frame or is my effort better spent on parting this out and using the parts on another frame? Please share your opinions and knowledge. Kind regards.


----------



## hoofhearted (Nov 1, 2014)

Wheeled Relics said:


> Unknown no badge bicycle was found w no wheels but with the saddle crankset forks and stem (bent handlebars) in local cyclery labeled "yard art" for a very reasonable price.
> 
> I used it as a working model to transform 28" wood clad wheels to 35x700 pneumatics (success) Decent ride, frames a little small for me. After riding it a couple times I start to feel "flex" in the front end. Trick or treat! Big crack that wraps around the lug attaching the down tube to the steer tube. How easy of a repair is this for a highly skilled TIG welder and is it worth the effort to preserve this frame or is my effort better spent on parting this out and using the parts on another frame? Please share your opinions and knowledge. Kind regards.






*if the parting starts
and you salvage what you can
sell the fork to me*

...... patric


=================
=================


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Nov 1, 2014)

The more interesting question is what did you do to transform the rims?


----------



## Butch (Nov 2, 2014)

A good TIG welder should be able to weld that without a problem. I've been a welder for 40+ years and have repaired things like that before.


----------

